# WR at Krung Thep Open 2011



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

Piti Pichedpan OH average WR - 14.10 
Congratulations and very nice job!

15.80 (11.68) (18.90) 12.30 14.19





Other notable results from the competition: 
Nipat Charoenpholphant 2.72 2x2 average (AsR), and the usual sub10 3x3 averages from Piti and Asia.
OH podium was Piti (14.10), Nipat (15.73), and Baramee (16.17). UWR (for sum)?


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice! Piti's threatening Faz's reign


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha I knew Piti had it in him! Congrats to him!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

I just read this on Facebook and was like WTF? I hope there is a video.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 6, 2011)

14.10... Incredible! Congratulations to him!


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations. I was kinda predicting this. His 12.67 oh avg on youtube was incredible.

Edit: His vid is up on his youtube channel.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Edit: His vid is up on his youtube channel.


 
Thanks, I added it to the first post.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## CRO (Aug 6, 2011)

I like how every time he finishes a solve, he turns around and walks away 

Epic average, congratz


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2011)

I call hax. For serious.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

Peter Pan is the man.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

That awkward moment when someone turns faster OH than you can turn 2H


----------



## bamilan (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## tx789 (Aug 6, 2011)

It is in slow mo


----------



## Godmil (Aug 6, 2011)

that is some stunning OH control


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

tx789 said:


> It is in slow mo


 
? It looks normal speed to me


----------



## EricReese (Aug 7, 2011)

I love the epic seriousness before starting his last solve, meanwhile the girl is grinning at him


----------



## tx789 (Aug 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> ? It looks normal speed to me


 
IT probaly was laking for me


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 7, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Congratulations. I was kinda predicting this. His 12.67 oh avg on youtube was incredible.
> 
> Edit: His vid is up on his youtube channel.


 
Yeah I remember that video. I could sense the same, too.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice solves, so many world records are being broken, it seems like theres another one every week


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2011)

Is his name pronounced the way I think it is? (HIS NAME IS SO EPIC I LOVE IT)

I really like his turning style. 

PITI


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> That awkward moment when someone turns faster OH than you can turn 2H


 
WOW. You can say that again. His OH TPS makes my 2H TPS look like a joke. >.<

Amazing OH control there... Me gusta.


----------

